# Sony ICD-P320 / W7 64bit?



## beardance42 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi everyone - is there any hope to find a driver that will support my Sony ICD-P320 on a Win 7 Home Premium 64bit platform? 

I tried the 3.3.00.08210 drivers...no dice.

Sony is pedictably no help. Thx in adavnce.

Ciao !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF this is not listed for win 7 try the win xp compatibility mode


----------

